# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  نشان دادن فیلم و عکس با استفاده از کد php

## barnameali

*
*

 				   						 							 							 						 						 							 						 				 					 						 							من عکس ها رو از دیتابیس با این کد اجرا می کنم 
img src={$image['name']}>-1>
حالا چطور می شه فیلم و صوت رو نمایش داد.
لطفا عملکرد آن رو توضیح دهید

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

خوب میتونی از پخش کننده های فلش آنلاین مثل Jwplayer استفاده کنی.

----------

